# Has anyone bought from...



## HappyDayz (30 March 2015)

Rowebuck stud or JB Sports horses? They both sell from the same place but I believe they are separate dealers. They both have some lovely horses in but are a fair drive so want to know if it's going to be worth it. Thank you


----------



## twiggy2 (30 March 2015)

do you have the names of the dealers behind them?


----------



## HappyDayz (30 March 2015)

No surnames but Elliot is Roebuck and James is JB sport horse, I havent done much digging yet but thought this would be a good place to start!


----------



## Zero00000 (30 March 2015)

James Brizzell @ JB Sports Horses  Elliot Rowe @ Rowebuck Stud (according to google)


----------



## Nicnac (30 March 2015)

Search Ride Irish on here for info on JB Sports Horses (Chuck Brizzell)


----------



## Ella19 (1 April 2015)

Many many years ago I knew Elliot and Mandy in the showing circles. Always had nice well mannered show ponies then.


----------



## sherbet (10 April 2015)

I could be wrong but think James is Elliot best friend, nice horses but look deeper that the shine. Not always what they seem. I tried a couple then heard a few things about one I was interested in had not been mentioned at viewing


----------

